# Need help identifying a scroll saw



## clada (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi, guys
I just purchased an used scroll saw but I have no idea what brand it is, here are some picture
Thanks


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

The blade clamp set up is like my Hegner. Is it a brushed motor or an induction motor?


----------



## clada (Jun 2, 2010)

Jim, thank you for your help
I don't know, but it is a Fasco No 7164-1252 type V64. 
Thanks 
Regards


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

That definitely looks like an RBI Hawk did you try looking under the table or under the saw table?


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks mighty similar to the one in this thread http://lumberjocks.com/topics/29175 except for yours having a different shaped table.


----------



## clada (Jun 2, 2010)

Thank you Nick
Yes I have looked every where but no clue.
Regards


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

That does look a lot like an RBI hawk, the US flag on the sticker even looks like several pictures I've seen online.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

RBI Hawk is the brand that comes to mind when I look at your saw-that brand has a solid reputation but I do not think it is still manufactured.


----------



## clada (Jun 2, 2010)

Thank you guys
I think I know what it is , I going to call Hawk to be sure
Regards


----------



## RolfBe (Jun 7, 2013)

Hawks are still being manufactured by Bushton industries. It does look like an older Hawk although I have never seen a blue one.


----------



## dawrtw (Jan 3, 2014)

It looks like the RBI. Mine has some of the same parts and even the same Flag decal in the same place. I had not seen a Blue Hawk as all I have seen are Red.

Good saw.


----------



## AlanCFA (Jun 11, 2014)

This is an old post, but what the heck…
It is a Woodmaster scroll saw - RBI made it for them. They no longer sell scroll saws, but the RBI Hawk manual and parts will, I think, work for this.


----------

